# Catalogue: G 37-82 (Works of 2009)



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello again!

G = Individual pieces
CD = Albums and EPs

*G catalogue*

37 - Potato Wife
38 - Exhibit A
39 - Potata Knife
40 - Oud Inventions
41 - Kwannukamas
42 - I'm Not a Marsupial
43 - Pachuco Incident (with Mango)
44 - **** (trilogy)
45 - Patience
46 - The Filler Variations
47 - Kiman Dobenz
48 - Worry in the Fashion of Burger Man
49 - Patience II
50 - Call it Today
51 - The Return of Pancho
52 - Monoliths
53 - Mr. Pachuco Walks Cakes for a Living
54 - Does This Sound Serious Enough?
55 - Bootz
56 - Barbecue Yuppy Convention
57 - I Attempt to Soothe My Ears
58 - Theme from Roman Polanski's ****
59 - Cthulhu's Bar & Grill
60 - Train Station
61 - Riot
62 - A Whole Month
63 - The Collected Works
64 - Work Week Walk
65 - The Old Greats (Don't Take the A-Train / It's Barely Spring / Stay Away from the South Rampart Street Parade)
66 - Mormon Jive
67a - Cheezim
67b - Cheezax
68 - Mumblin' Breads
69 - Coma Man
70 - Hungry
71 - Fire ****
72 - Lakeside Cabin
73 - ******* ****
74 - Combination Drudgery
75 - Nose
76 - Krubs
77 - Cheese Greater
78 - It Causes Deases
79 - Difficult Like Sunday Afternoon
80 - Rolf on Drugs
81 - Glitch in the Software
82 - Vampires

*CD catalogue*

*3 - Kwannukamas*
My only release to be exclusively on CD-R. All live or layered recordings of various compositions, the title track is an aleatoric piece using simple d6 rolls related to material blocks.
Collects G 37-42

*4 - Residential Home Music*
Two track EP featuring bizarre spoken word and a ritualist sort of thing.
Collects G 55 & 56

*5 - The 20th Century*
Similar to The Salad although far more original, and no tacky clown music.
Collects G 43-51

*6 - An Evening of Light Musical Entertainment* _(currently unavailable)_
My earliest listenable attempts at using orchestra size instrumentation, I avoid the term "orchestra" in and of itself as I wasn't aware of the instruments making up a standard orchestra at the time. Like The Salad it borrows far too much from its influences, in this case Messiaen.
Collects G 52-54

*7 - Tableshit*
A return to my roots, this is a taster of what much of the lost music I mentioned in the first part of this catalogue would have sounded like.
Collects G 61-82, almost all in both original and alternative arrangements, though a couple are original only.

*8 - Pizazza LP* _(currently unavailable)_
The second in my series of guitar improvisation collections, again recorded and released all in one day, this time with good sound quality.
Collects G 57-60

*9 - Stuff That Doesn't Suck Quite as Bad as the Rest of the Stuff* _(currently unavailable)_
Highlights from digital harsh noise experiments done in 2008.
Collects G 23, 24, 30 & 33-35

----------------------------

Other 2009 releases are largely unimportant and I'll be adding those much later on.

2010, 2011 and near future releases will be posted tomorrow, I'm feeling lazy now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Could you possibly tell me what **** (trilogy), Fire **** and ******* **** are? I'm having difficulty understanding what they are called since TC censored them. Maybe tell me in code so TC doesn't censor them.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Shirt (trilogy), Fire Fork, Forking Shirt.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha I see now.


----------

